# What do kiwis look like based on how they post?



## Spooky Bones (Jun 22, 2020)

Self-explanatory. I'll start. 

@albertbrown26


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jun 22, 2020)

@Null


----------



## Aria (Jun 22, 2020)

@BoxerShorts47


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jun 22, 2020)

@bearycool


----------



## Baseton Repillé (Jun 22, 2020)

@SIGSEGV


----------



## Maskull (Jun 22, 2020)

@SIGSEGV


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Jun 22, 2020)

@Judge Holden


----------



## CatharticShitHead (Jun 22, 2020)

@AnOminous


----------



## CWCissey (Jun 22, 2020)

@CatParty


----------



## BingBong (Jun 22, 2020)

@Spooky Bones


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Jun 22, 2020)

@Dyn


----------



## A_Skellington (Jun 22, 2020)

@Gwyllgi


----------



## Astro Galactic Megalul (Jun 22, 2020)

@Maskull


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Jun 22, 2020)

@Y2K Baby


----------



## Stilgar of Troon (Jun 22, 2020)

@Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg 





Couldn't be arsed to shop in a minor or a dog...


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jun 22, 2020)

@Spooky Bones


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jun 22, 2020)

@FunPosting101


----------



## Dwight Frye (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## SIGSEGV (Jun 22, 2020)

@AnOminous


----------



## A_Skellington (Jun 22, 2020)

@Slav Power


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 22, 2020)

@Y2K Baby


----------



## A_Skellington (Jun 22, 2020)

Autumnal Equinox said:


> View attachment 1398261


Self portrait?


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jun 22, 2020)

Maskull said:


> @SIGSEGV
> View attachment 1398081


Delete this


----------



## Dwight Frye (Jun 22, 2020)

A_Skellington said:


> Self portrait?



You know what's funny is I actually do look similar to Dahmer, so take that as you will.


----------



## byuu (Jun 22, 2020)

@CatParty


----------



## A_Skellington (Jun 22, 2020)

@CatParty


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jun 22, 2020)

@Shiversblood


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jun 22, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> @Y2K Baby
> View attachment 1398283


Don't post your babyshit collection on here, anpedopuss.


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Jun 22, 2020)

@Kamov Ka-52


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Jun 22, 2020)

@BoxerShorts47 is the one on the right.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jun 22, 2020)

Doctor Placebo said:


> @BoxerShorts47 is the one on the right.
> View attachment 1398479


>BoxerShorts47
>white
Good joke


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Jun 22, 2020)

Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake said:


> @Kamov Ka-52
> 
> View attachment 1398414


Why'd you doxxxxxxxxxxxxxx me?


----------



## A_Skellington (Jun 22, 2020)

@GethN7


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Jun 22, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> >BoxerShorts47
> >white
> Good joke


That guy could be a hapa.

I thought of saying that he was the other guy, but Tyler the Creator looks too masculine.


----------



## Stilgar of Troon (Jun 22, 2020)

Doctor Placebo said:


> ...  but Tyler the Creator looks too masculine.


What a timeline to be in...


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Jun 22, 2020)

@NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE 



Any of them.


----------



## Maskull (Jun 22, 2020)

@DarkWeenix


----------



## Dilf Department (Jun 22, 2020)

@THOTHunterAlice


----------



## Baseton Repillé (Jun 22, 2020)

AutisticLoli said:


> @THOTHunterAlice
> View attachment 1399102



I can't find it now, but I saw a post once that pointed out how all these "pretty princess points" images are full of covert references to arcane religious texts. It made them even more creepy somehow.


----------



## MemeGrey (Jun 22, 2020)

@Maskull


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Jun 23, 2020)

AutisticLoli said:


> @THOTHunterAlice
> View attachment 1399102



The MS paint drawing of my icon and the vampire body pillow is a nice touch.


----------



## Tahoma (Jun 23, 2020)

@Wendy Carter


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jun 23, 2020)

@Bastard Samurai


----------



## A_Skellington (Jun 23, 2020)

@Astro Galactic Megalul


----------



## Stardust (Jun 23, 2020)

@BoxerShorts47 is the one on _the right_.  Get it?



Spoiler


----------



## byuu (Jun 23, 2020)

@The Pink Panther


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jun 23, 2020)

Tuscangardner




@ConfederateIrishman 




@Dom Cruise


----------



## Happy Fish (Jun 23, 2020)

Just about everyone here.


----------



## A_Skellington (Jun 23, 2020)

@Angel Baby Firefly


----------



## CWCissey (Jun 23, 2020)

@Ginger Piglet


----------



## Basil II (Jun 23, 2020)

@CWCissey


----------



## Ginger Piglet (Jun 23, 2020)

CWCissey said:


> @Ginger Piglet
> 
> View attachment 1400061



_Well I 'ope you jerry basterds have the runs as bad as me
I'll fight you on the beaches to defend me lavatory!
Ere now, fuck off Hermann, who won the fucking war
then the fuckers shoved a gas pipe right underneath my door!_


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Jun 23, 2020)

@BoxerShorts47


----------



## Ellesse_warrior (Jun 23, 2020)

Absolute Brainlet said:


> @BoxerShorts47
> View attachment 1400116


@BoxerShorts47  wishes he was that white


----------



## A_Skellington (Jun 23, 2020)

@BoxerShorts47


----------



## CWCissey (Jun 23, 2020)

@VicSav007


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jun 23, 2020)

@Bastard Samurai


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jun 23, 2020)

@BrunoMattei 




This would be his leitmotif

@Secret Asshole 




@Rafal Gan Ganowicz


----------



## BrunoMattei (Jun 23, 2020)

Not too far off.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Jun 23, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> @BrunoMattei
> View attachment 1401362
> 
> This would be his leitmotif
> ...


My hair has never been longer than 2" in my life, LOL. But that sure does look like my uncle.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jun 23, 2020)

@BoxerShorts47


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Jun 23, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> My hair has never been longer than 2" in my life, LOL. But that sure does look like my uncle.
> [/QUOT





Syaoran Li said:


> @BrunoMattei
> View attachment 1401362
> 
> This would be his leitmotif
> ...


@Syaoran Li 









						Portrait of Japanese ultranationalist Otoya Yamaguchi, with a picture...
					

Portrait of Japanese ultranationalist Otoya Yamaguchi, with a picture of the blood stained knife he used to assassinate politician Inejiro Asanuma, October 17th 1960.



					www.gettyimages.ca


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Jun 23, 2020)

@Army Burger


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jun 23, 2020)

@JohnDoe 




This would be his leitmotif


----------



## A_Skellington (Jun 23, 2020)

@Dialtone


@Maskull




@Suburban Bastard


----------



## nippleonbonerfart (Jun 23, 2020)

@Rat Speaker


@NOT Sword Fighter Super


----------



## Trapitalism (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## A_Skellington (Jun 23, 2020)

New kiwi, who dis?


----------



## Trapitalism (Jun 24, 2020)

@A_Skellington


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jun 24, 2020)

@Trapitalism


----------



## CWCissey (Jun 24, 2020)

@Snekposter


----------



## Snekposter (Jun 24, 2020)

Fix your image, dude.   What a shameful display.


----------



## CWCissey (Jun 24, 2020)

Snekposter said:


> Fix your image, dude.   What a shameful display.



This fucking site. It hardly ever lets me post images on my phone.


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Jun 24, 2020)

@Pissmaster


----------



## Secret Asshole (Jun 25, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> @Secret Asshole
> View attachment 1401373



How did you know my spirit animal. Also super angry wop is a yes lol.


----------



## Basil II (Jun 25, 2020)

@Count groudon


----------



## Count groudon (Jun 25, 2020)

Basil II said:


> @Count groudon
> View attachment 1404845


Bro I fucken wish I could be an absolute unit like that.


----------



## BrunoMattei (Jun 26, 2020)

@Ebonic Tutor I bet he looks like that guy from Redneck Zombies.


----------



## Ebonic Tutor (Jun 26, 2020)

BrunoMattei said:


> @Ebonic Tutor I bet he looks like that guy from Redneck Zombies.
> 
> View attachment 1408826



Pretty much that but white and a joint if that isn't one? Also have an old trucker hat my grandma gave as a kid I wear. 

More sideburns than him tho.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Jun 28, 2020)

@Syaoran Li


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jun 28, 2020)

@Kari Kamiya 





@Trilby 




@Harbinger of Kali Yuga and @tehpope


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jun 28, 2020)

@QuadNarca


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jun 28, 2020)

QuadNarca said:


> Yes, I like when people call me faggot, it makes me hard.


Does the HRT interfere with that at all?


----------



## FeatherDuster (Jun 28, 2020)

QuadNarca said:


> Yes, I like when people call me faggot, it makes me hard.


----------



## Spiteful Crow (Jun 28, 2020)

QuadNarca said:


> Yes, I like when people call me faggot, it makes me hard.



Hello comrade I am a deep cover agent sent by the military *ANTIFA* to observe and develop trolling as a political tool against our opponents



			https://vm.tiktok.com/JdD4b72/
		


This profile is just chock full of heteronormative bullshit from some clearly unhinged Qanon Trumper lol like what can I get a yikes

I really feel like they could be a danger to the multicultural and diverse safe spaces that Reddit has worked so hard to cultivate so please amplify the voices of the marginalized by calling him out with your newfound fame and be the change that you want to be


----------



## Inflatable Julay (Jun 28, 2020)

@NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Jun 28, 2020)

@Coach Kreeton Of All That this you?


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jun 29, 2020)

@Webby's Boyfriend


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jul 4, 2020)

@ToroidalBoat 





@Sinners Sandwich 





@Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg 




@Randall Fragg


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jul 4, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> @ToroidalBoat


lol

(I don't get it...)


----------



## FuckedUp (Jul 4, 2020)

@The Last Stand


----------



## Blackhole (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## CWCissey (Jul 7, 2020)

@EasyPeasy


----------



## A_Skellington (Jul 7, 2020)

@knobslobbin 



@Bastard Samurai


----------



## Cowboy Boot (Jul 7, 2020)

Based on @heathercho  's avatar:



Based on @heathercho' s posts:


----------



## BrunoMattei (Jul 11, 2020)

@Xenomorph Doomy girl who wears black horror t-shirts. And/or black anime t-shirts like this one:


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Jul 11, 2020)

@Letthepowerofgoutcompelyo


----------



## Banditotron (Jul 11, 2020)

The 8 of Spades said:


> @Letthepowerofgoutcompelyo
> 
> View attachment 1442420


Underweight


----------



## Pargon (Jul 11, 2020)

@Nurse Ratchet


----------



## BrunoMattei (Jul 12, 2020)

@PLB I bet he looks like Mike J when he had hair (I'm  not that mean).









						Mike Jeavons
					

Product, food and diet review extraordinaire! Mike Jeavons, aka MikeJ, tracks down some of the craziest diet plans and infomercials in the world, along with ...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## Syaoran Li (Jul 14, 2020)

@Harbinger of Kali Yuga


----------



## admiral (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Jul 14, 2020)

@snailslime


----------



## Gravy Seal (Jul 14, 2020)

@The 8 of Spades


----------



## BrunoMattei (Jul 15, 2020)

@Sir Wesley Tailpipe


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Nurse Ratchet (Jul 18, 2020)

@Pargon



Alternatively:


----------



## Orion Balls (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## Mambamia (Jul 18, 2020)

The ones that get pissed off over some of the stupid shit I say come off as the alogger types that are in denial, a bit autisticish, it's even funnier when they even project with those cute little reward reaction thingies.
Then you got the ones that actually catch on and they can become actually great for conversation.

I'd say the average kiwi user is a closet lolcow, but hey, aren't we all? We spend our time here making fun of people that are just as lame as we are.

Except me of course, it's usually guys that end up on the spectrum of fail.

I'd say the majority of kiwi users are sorta like this type.


----------



## Mambamia (Jul 18, 2020)

CWCissey said:


> @CatParty



I wouldn't be surprised if you got banned for this.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Jul 19, 2020)

@Mambamia


----------



## Crankenstein (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## sleazetown (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## Syaoran Li (Aug 11, 2020)

@tehpope


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Apr 23, 2021)

@SIGSEGV


----------



## SIGSEGV (Apr 23, 2021)

CivilianOfTheFandomWars said:


> @SIGSEGV
> View attachment 2113469


You know too much.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## A Grey Cat (Apr 23, 2021)

Syaoran Li said:


> View attachment 1511119






You.


----------



## cuddle striker (Apr 23, 2021)

@AnOminous looks like John Goodman. His avs are just him in costume dressed as characters Goodman has played. You can't change my mind


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Apr 23, 2021)

cuddle striker said:


> @AnOminous looks like John Goodman. His avs are just him in costume dressed as characters Goodman has played. You can't change my mind


See that's weird because you're Quincy as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## cuddle striker (Apr 23, 2021)

The 8 Of Spades said:


> See that's weird because you're Quincy as far as I'm concerned.


you're correct. even got a neat-freak "roommate"


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Apr 23, 2021)

@Hollywood Hulk Hogan, the fucking libtard.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Apr 27, 2021)

@Shiversblood getting ready to regale us with another Trent tale


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 28, 2021)

Kiwis look like faggots because that's what we are.


----------



## eDove (Apr 28, 2021)

Any Kiwi who does the heavy research and creates stellar, in-depth threads on our favorite cows, looks like this:


----------



## Sped Xing (Apr 29, 2021)

@AnOminous


----------



## Badungus Kabungus (Apr 29, 2021)

@Hollywood Hulk Hogan


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Apr 29, 2021)

@Badungus Kabungus


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Apr 29, 2021)

@putrid


----------



## Wraith (Apr 30, 2021)

One of the Jackson five if they were on playing cards.


----------



## The Last Stand (May 3, 2021)

@AprilRains


----------



## Syaoran Li (May 3, 2021)

@horrorfan89 




@ToroidalBoat 




@Yaoi Huntress Earth


----------



## A Grey Cat (May 3, 2021)

Syaoran Li said:


> @horrorfan89
> View attachment 2138981


i am quite flattered @Syaoran Li, i really do have glasses like that irl


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (May 3, 2021)

horrorfan89 said:


> i am quite flattered @Syaoran Li, i really do have glasses like that irl


@horrorfan89




ETA: Awwww, @horrorfan89 I'm just fucking with you bb, you know I love you.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (May 3, 2021)

Syaoran Li said:


> @horrorfan89
> View attachment 2138981
> 
> @ToroidalBoat
> ...


Kinda close, but my hair is much shorter now.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Sep 10, 2021)

@Jet Fuel Johnny


----------



## JamusActimus (Sep 10, 2021)

@AnOminous in his prime on a very good day (still fat)


----------



## Wintersun (Sep 10, 2021)

@Mal0 and @Bad Take Crucifier 

because slobberdogs


----------



## Bad Take Crucifier (Sep 10, 2021)

Wintersun said:


> @Mal0 and @Bad Take Crucifier View attachment 2526696because slobberdogs


Wow he's just like me.


----------



## Mal0 (Sep 10, 2021)

Wintersun said:


> @Mal0 and @Bad Take Crucifier View attachment 2526696because slobberdogs


I do not appreciate that I am being doxxxxxxxxxed like this pls delete or will sue


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Sep 10, 2021)

@Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Sep 10, 2021)

Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth said:


> @Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth
> 
> View attachment 2526892


----------



## Dr. Pasquale (Nov 3, 2021)

Quantum Diabetes said:


> View attachment 2526976


----------

